# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Журнал форм и поиска.

## avtolybitel

Уважаемые профи. подскажите что надо сделать чтобы  вставилась галочка в строку:журнал форм и поиска:
Я нажимаю а она не вводится?Это в браузере Mozilla Firefox Windows XP Profess....
Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## xeenxeen

для удаления данных из журнала форм и поиска в Мозилле при неактивной галочке в настройках находим в каталоге c:\Documents and Settings\пользователь\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ файл places.sqlite и удаляем. При повторном запуске Мозиллы файл снова появляется, но уже без всех ранее введенных данных поисковой строки браузера.
Способ конечно грубый, но действенный

----------


## rodocop

Чтобы не грохать всю историю, достаточно открыть страницу _about:config_, найти поиском параметр *browser.formfill.expire_days* и, дважды кликнув по нему, сменить значение со стоящего по умолчанию *180* на *0*. 
Это даст команду браузеру не хранить историю форм ни одного дня, и при перезагрузке ФФ она будт удалена.

Далее можно выставить значение параметра в любое удобное значение (в днях).

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

А галочка обычно неактивна, когда история форм пуста. Скорее всего, у вас стоит опция не запоминать формы.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Если владеете английским, почитайте вот этот кейс

----------

